# Your Top 10 Favorite movies of 2005



## Floating Egg (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's mine so far:

Sin City
Hwal 
Star Wars - Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Cinderella Man
Batman Begins
The King
The God Who Wasn't There
A History of Violence
Serenity
Hinokio: Inter Galactic Love


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, for what I saw this year that was released this year:

Sin City
Kingdom Of Heaven
SWIII
Batman Begins
Constantine
The Ring 2
The Jacket
The Devil's Rejects
Madagascar
Stealth
Saw 2


----------



## Navarre (Dec 21, 2005)

Off the top of my head:

Batman Begins
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Sin City
Chronicles of Narnia
Serenity
Revenge of the Sith
Sky High


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2005)

I had 'Sky High' in my hand at Blockbuster the other night.  Was it any good?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 21, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I had 'Sky High' in my hand at Blockbuster the other night. Was it any good?


 
Well, _I_ liked it.  I mean, it's Disney and suitable for a 10 yr old so it's not earth shattering. Kurt Russell's acting is awful but I really enjoyed the movie.

It has a mix between a coming of age superhero film and a John Hughes movie from the 80s. The plot is actually kinda cool.

I was glad to watch something that wasn't too tense for a change. I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

In no particular order

Mr. and Mrs. Smith
Goblet of fire
Narnia
Revenge of the Sith
Madagascar
Constantine

sorry there aren't 10, but those are off the top of my head


----------



## Navarre (Dec 21, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> sorry there aren't 10, but those are off the top of my head


 
That's okay. I'm not sure there _are_ 10 movies this year worth mentioning.

Mr. & Mrs. Smith, huh? Is that because of the Brad Pitt factor (or the Angelina Jolie factor for that matter)? 

I watched it the other night. It was okay but almost farcical. It was probably meant to be that way though.

My wife enjoyed watching Angelina though (as always). It's better than the Italian subtitled dramas she usually wants me to watch.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 21, 2005)

Not in order:
Revenge of the Sith
Longest Yard
Fantastic Four
Sin City
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Mr & Mrs Smith
Batman Begins
Coach Carter
Goblet of Fire
Corpse Bride

And a special honorable mention to House of Wax, for Paris Hilton's gruesome death scene.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2005)

No particular order

Revenge of the Sith
Longest Yard
Fantastic Four
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Mr & Mrs Smith
Batman Begins
Goblet of Fire
Narnia
Madagascar
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I had 'Sky High' in my hand at Blockbuster the other night. Was it any good?


 
I liked it, but it is certainly directed ata younger audience.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That's okay. I'm not sure there _are_ 10 movies this year worth mentioning.
> 
> Mr. & Mrs. Smith, huh? Is that because of the Brad Pitt factor (or the Angelina Jolie factor for that matter)?
> 
> ...



I like both actors...as actors.  I am certainly not a "OMG Brad Pitt is to die for" kind of person.

I liked the quirkiness of the movie, like when Jane starts shooting at her husband and yells something along the lines of "You doing okaythere, baby?" Meanwhile she is trying to kill him.  LMAO.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 22, 2005)

*Kung Fu Hustle* [need I say more? Crouching Tiger go hide in the trees...]
*Batman Begins* [best by a mile]
*The Transporter 2* [damn right - a _proper_ action movie]
*Herbie: Fully Loaded* [oooh Lindsay Lohan - I mean, good show for the kids]
*Constantine *[well Keanu is trying something different isn't he?]
*War of the Worlds* [still rate Tom highly as an actor - as a _human_, well...]
*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory* [good ol' Jonny D as schizo as Gene Wilder before him... showing my age here!]
*Sin City* [Brucey's still got it, as has Mickey - cool, comic book avante garde direction too]
*Serenity *[Firefly on the big screen - cool sci-fi]
*Assault on Precinct 13* [post-Matrix Laurence what's going on?]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Mostly just the obvious ones for me--SWIII, Batman Begins, HPIV.... I've seen several of the others mentioned, but they didn't blow me away.

Syriana looks interesting and I hope to get to that.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> *War of the Worlds* [still rate Tom highly as an actor - as a _human_, well...]


 
You know I feel about that. heh heh  The Dark One walks amongst us.

Dakota did great on that film. In my opinion she was the only reason to watch it. She's one of the best actors out there today.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 26, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> You know I feel about that. heh heh The Dark One walks amongst us.


Yeah, poor, poor Tom - I wonder is there a term in psychiatry that describes the peculiar situation whereby movie actors believe themselves to be the characters they play??



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Dakota did great on that film. In my opinion she was the only reason to watch it. She's one of the best actors out there today.


Man, I never know whether you're serious!!?? I'll take you at face value and er... agree! Hehe.


----------



## mantis (Dec 26, 2005)

madagascar
40 year old virgin
king kong!
i dont recall watching more than that in 2005!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 26, 2005)

Shark Boy and LavaGirl.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 26, 2005)

in no particular order and probably more then 10,

King Kong
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
War of the Worlds
Unleashed
House of Flying Daggers
Ong Bak: The Thai Warrior
Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children (definately at the top of my list)
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
Batman Begins
Sin City
Wedding Crashers
The Machinist (Christian Bale never ceases to amaze me)
Metal Gear Solid 3:Snake Eater (ok, so technically it was a videogame, but don't tell me it wasn't a movie for all practical purposes)


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 27, 2005)

Well mine are as followed.

    1. Star Wars Episode 3 Revenge of the Sith
    2. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
    3. Smile
    4. Chronicles of Narnia:The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe
    5. Memoirs of a Gaisha
    6. War of the Worlds
    7. Constantine
 I think thats it but I may have a few more.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 30, 2005)

her is my top ten movie list

1. narnia

2. brothers grimm

3. harry potter

4. batman begins

5. wedding crashers

6. charlie and the cholate factory

7. ung bak

8. King kong

9. dark water " :c) "

10. dunkes of hazard


----------



## Dan G (Dec 30, 2005)

Serenity was voted the best film of 2005 in the UK yesterday, hard to choose between that and Sin City for me, but hopefully the vote might help more Joss Wheedon films get made.

Batman Begins was excellent, Ong Bak was the best martial arts film for a long long while, and SWIII was definitely the most anticipated film for me.


----------

